# Bagged Magic Salt in Michigan



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Once again I'll make the offer, before I call in the final numbers-

If anyone in my area of MI, (Grand Rapids) is interested in trying bagged magic, I've got a load scheduled for the last week of November. I only have a 1/4 truckload coming now, but there is another price break at 1/2 truck, so it would benefit both of us a litlle.


Respond here or email me to work it out if interested.


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

what is the price? I may be interested in some. I dont know how much cause I dont salt (I sub it out) but I do salt sidewalks.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'll make the same offer for anyone in Maine wanting some Magic. I'm getting set up for selling bagged Magic this winter. 

Hope you don't mind my using your post, PINEISLAND1.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

My delivered price is now $6.65 per 50 lb bag, but will go down another $1 a bag with 4 more skids.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Wish I could get bagged magic at reasonable prices. My supplier doubled his price this year for some unexplained reason. I guess buying 16 pallets lat season means they can charge you whatever they feel like the next season.
My bet is I could buy from the same supplier as pineisland, and have it shipped to Ct and the salt will still be less expensive than buying direct from my supplier.
PineIsland hold onto that supplier, it is a great product at a good price, just hope your supplier dosnt get gold fever and jack you way up next season.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Dino

IS your price that high??? I cannot imagine. I do not buy the amount you do but I used two pallets last year. Is it worth the price you are paying now? I would think quanity would bring a lower price. I guess some people get greedy.


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

I am debating wether or not i could use a whole skid. I think I would be able to. So keep me informed. the bad thing is there is not too many members from west Mi.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

My price is 10.50 a bag plus shipping for 50lb magic. Yes it is costly now for me to use it. I figure shipping will add at least 2.00 a bag. I payed around 6.00 a bag last season. If I buy a trailer load, the price drops to around 9.00 a bag. I dont see why pineisland can get it for his price yet my suplier syas his costs are higher than pines supplier. 
With the prices set at those rates, it also effectively eliminates my ability to resell the product, as with my mark up the product would be at 15.00 a bag, which is way out of line.
I am looking for either a new product or new new supplier. In the mean time, I will just use my bulk coated in 5 gal pails for my walks that we service.
Dino


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Dino,

I can buy 50 lbs bags of Rock salt treated with iceband for 6.28 per bag. Buy in pallet quanity and the price drops.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes I can get Ice Ban alot cheaper as well, I may look into that. The only reason I needed bagged was for resale to a college, but that was alot of hassle, so i will probably drop that whole deal.
My point in all of this, is how can anyone justify a 100% increase, when others with the same product are close to the same prices as last year. Its only salt man, not gold.
And yet no one has offered an explaination as to why the huge increase. I guess I can see it from one angle with the rpice 2x what it was last year, they only need to sell 1/2 as much to make the same amount of money. However I see few people willing to absorb that increase. The product is good, but not that good, even if I had to use 2x the product in staright bagged salt, I would still be ahead of the game.
Dino


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Dino-

Maybe package the bulk material in buckets with lids for the college? 

Imagine how much you would make on a skid if you could find a cheap place to buy buckets! Charge a small deposit (enough that nobody would want to keep the buckets) so you get your buckets back. Maybe that is too much hassle, but if you had a kid filling buckets and stacking them on skids, as needed, it seems you could make some $$$. Even if you sold it at the price of a bag of straight salt, it seems quite profitable if enough is sold.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

That sounds like a good idea. Hey B Krois, do you need a job?
Dino


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I may be able to go in for 1/2 skid. I have never used this stuff before. I think I want to try it first as nearly the entire room seems to rave over it.

[email protected]
Christopher A. Kinkade
St. John Mfg. Corp.
(219) 718-5481


----------

